# Help? What kind of fish is this?



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I hooked in to this fish. He came up to the boat, and i thought i had him ,No problem. Thats when he did a kamkazi, and hit the boat nad sped off.
I thought it was a small mouth?
Picked up around 15 to 20 fish saturday at hoover. Saugeye,crappie,and whitebass.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Looks like a smallie to me.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

crappie.and he hit while you were trolling.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I thought it was a small mouth.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

looks like a smallie to me but i am just another guesser


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

check out how thin the mouth is,and the dark spot on the gill plate.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

looks like a largemouth bass to me.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

look at the gut on that fish,surprised it was still hungry.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

smallie...mouth isn't crappie enough


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

V-MAX200 said:


> looks like a largemouth bass to me.



That would be my guess as well.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure looks like a largemouth to me.. The head doesn't look anything like a crappie or a smallmouth....


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Definitely a largemouth. In my opinion, you can tell by the where the jaw hinges and I think the belly would have darker markings. Also most smallmouth that I have encountered have orange to red eye's.


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

How did you manage to get a picture of the fish without actually catching it?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I would guess crappie first, eyes near top of head and paper thin, plus the way the jaw is open it does not extend to the eyes, then there is the dark spot near the gills, dead give away....


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

It's a largemouth for sure.


----------



## Lerxst (Jul 17, 2009)

I vote for a crappie, but it must have bloat or just finished eating a Chipotle chicken burrito.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

My first instinct was crappie... Large white mouth, dark spot on gill

But after looking stupidly at the picture for 5 minutes, Ive got some things that keep me from saying crappie fo sho'.

1- The girth at the pectoral fins would be unbelieveable for a crappie. It would have a serious fat rack for a crappie. The girth there points me in the direction of a largemouth. 

2- Its hard to tell what color the fish actually is. It obviously has a while undermouth and chest, which is common to a lot of fish, but the top of the head could be green(bass) or silverish(crappie). Hard to tell IMO.

3- The mouth is big, but it does not look like a fully flailed Largemouth or monster crappie trying to spit the bait. This is the only thing that gives me the inclination of smallmouth. 



So..... Crappie/Largemouth Hybrid


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

based on color from what i can see...and size i would say LM or SM


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Lerxst said:


> I vote for a crappie, but it must have bloat or just finished eating a Chipotle chicken burrito.


lol...lol...lol....llllllloooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

spotted bass they got the spot on the gill


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Im a fish nut , and he is a camera freak
Hes been wanting to go with me fishing. So i called him up at 5:15 am, met me at hoover at 6 am. 6:05 Picture. i told him, now i got the proof of the 1 that got away!
Now my wife cant say sure it got away. I bet you almost had it in the boat dear


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys all have it wrong... that is VERY obviously a Queensland Grouper...


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Threadjack: Dnavarroj, you weren't with Mkombe when you caught that gar where you? If not, where was the gar caught?

I vote smallie.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Papermouth.
Jake


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Come on,it sure looks like a muskie to me,but I cannot see.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

That is way too wide a fish for a crappie. I've caught a lot of crappie (like I'm sure everyone has) and I've never seen one caught that would weigh as much as that fish weighs. My guess is LG mouth with a shot at being a SM. 

If it was a crappie you may have lost the new state record. How does that feel?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am going to say bass and most likely a largemouth. I don't think it is a crappie because the lower portion of the mouth looks too meaty for a crappie as they tend to be just a much of a "papermouth" on the lower jaw as they are up top. If you look at the jaw bone itself, it seems to be thicker as well. The largemouth versus smallmouth is a tougher call because basing it on jaw hinge location is very difficult with the fish hanging from a hook and at that angle. It doesn't appear to go beyond the eye but the color more suggests to me that it would be a LM. I also think the fish is too thick across the chest to be a crappie. It would have to be a much taller profile to be a crappie with that girth.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmmm. It LOOKS like a largemouth to me. I'm just saying that becuase that's mostly what I got to bite when I was out on Saturday, and it looks kind'a meaty. As far as the spot goes, I'm gonna act like I don't see it, 'cause I got nothin'. Some kind of hybrid???


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> I am going to say bass and most likely a largemouth. I don't think it is a crappie because the lower portion of the mouth looks too meaty for a crappie as they tend to be just a much of a "papermouth" on the lower jaw as they are up top. If you look at the jaw bone itself, it seems to be thicker as well. The largemouth versus smallmouth is a tougher call because basing it on jaw hinge location is very difficult with the fish hanging from a hook and at that angle. It doesn't appear to go beyond the eye but the color more suggests to me that it would be a LM. I also think the fish is too thick across the chest to be a crappie. It would have to be a much taller profile to be a crappie with that girth.


This is the best description I have seen in this thread. Then, add in that smallmouth bass usually have some orange or red pigmentation in the eye and you can determine that this is in fact a largemouth bass.


----------



## OSUBryan (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like a large mouth to me...


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Is it me, or are the front trebles missing and the back missing a hook?


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

nope, it has all the hooks. the pic doesnt show all hooks.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

whatever it is has a HUGE belly.... got a net?

my geuss is a largemouth

if you look closely you can see its barely hooked, im surprised it didnt come off earlier in the fight
even if its crappie its still one heck of a fish


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd say a smallie


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Im going LM.

As some have said in this thread, no red/orange pigmentation around the eyes and the lighter coloring seems to point at a Largemouth.

I think a Crappie is the least likely of the three choices. It looks awful robust for a crappie. If that is a crappie, it has certainly spent a little too much time at the classy buffets such as Sizzler, Golden Corral, or even Ponderosa.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Smallmouth bass, or a flathead, OK smallmouth it is. Sorry Rick


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

deffidently a smallie jaw isnt far enough back to be anywhere close to a lm


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Smallmouth don't always have red in the eyes, some do some don't.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Here in ohio we call that a largemouth bass.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd say that's a small mouth. The jaw hinge is too far forward to be a large mouth. 

Last thing - if you look really close, you can see the characteristic smallmouth striping on the gill plate. It's tough to see, but it's there if you look close......

I'm convinced it's a smallmouth.


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Hey, I'm not sure if these are normally in Ohio or not...but I think it could be a Shoal Bass. Look it up and lemme know what you think.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

It,s a onethatgotaway!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

It's fish from the fugarwe species...


----------

